# RedFish Grip Inlays



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Couple of Redfish grips I made for Chuck's son Tylers CTS.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

very cool!!did you paint those or inlay?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Those are inlays with eva foam, Billy is the master at these. Tyler is so excited to get them and start his rod. I somehow missed this post yesterday so I will be showing him when he wakes up...


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

From tyler awesome!!!:fishing::fishing:


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

god i'm not worthy!!so much to learn not enuf time....


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

sunburntspike said:


> god i'm not worthy!!so much to learn not enuf time....


Yep...


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

They are EVA inlays as Chuck stated. I shipped these down yesterday, hopefully they look good on the rod.


----------

